# Picotope shrimp tank - new scape for my daughters kindergarten class



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I started doing this and got a bit of the way thru the layout when I remembered to start to take photo's, so I did not get any shots from all the way in the start, for instance, using the cardboard barrier to separate the substrate and sand, but oh well, Ammano shows you how to do it in the catalog so you can really see how the best does it any time you want, and he did it much, much better then I anyhow.

This is for my daughters Kindergarten classroom.

Here is where I picked up, most of the way thru the hardscape, some planting done here.
I used a base layer of mixed up powersand and aquasoil and topped it off with Eco, the sand is just the silica sand from Home Depot









top view









more rocks, more moss, more cotton thread, and the wood with the moss and fissidens on top
Please excuse the glare, my house leaks light all over and my camera skills are very lacking and it is only a KODAK









"take it from the top"









more rocks and the addition of Java Fern









"Exit stage left"









"Exit stage right"









"take it from the top again"









1/2 full, add Anubias Nana and Blyxa Japonica









Tank is full, add some clover and some "Jelly Plant" what ever it is called on that rock in the center of the sand.
Sorry about the glare, the pics start getting bad here









"Exit stage left"









"take it from the top one last time"
This is a good shot, kind of makes up for some of the really bad ones









So is this any good.
I am pretty happy with this one.
This is the first tank that I had my pickings of rock and wood, anything I want and then some.
Being so small, it doesn't take much, so you just have to pick and choose until you get the right combo, but never am I saying "wish I had about 10 more lbs of rock". It is fun to do a small tank and have more then enough rocks and not to have to just get by with what you have.
All I really did was smash the rocks out on my driveway. I took two big rocks and dropped each one about 10 to 15 times and got a great selection.

I am glad that I have another 2.5 gallon sitting around because I have more then enough of this rock for another small tank.

Again, thanks for looking, please comment on what you like or don't like and what I could do to make this one or the next better.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks nice!

The lighting looks a bit blue though, is it the 50/50 bulb in there?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I got the tank 2nd hand. Great deal for $25, but no filter. I had a Red Sea nano filter lying around; so no biggie there, but the light was never swapped out. You are right, it is 50/50 and I am going to replace it, but yesterday being Sunday and when I got done with the set up, it was just too late.

I think there is a 10,000k bulb or 12,000k bulb available at Home Depot, I am hoping to get a 6500k however if there is one available. Not sure if the pet store has them or not, but I will find out later today. If for some reason the light doesn't work, I will get the 27-watt PC desk lamp from Home Depot, the one I use over my 2.5-gallon tank. It works great, but I hope to make this one work, it just looks nicer.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

very nice tank.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

It looks very nice, what a good dad you are to do this for your daughter's kindergarten class. I'm sure the kids are going to love it!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

They are our kids, we do anything for them. Don't we?
I have a 10 gallon in my oldest daughters 3rd grade class. It was in her 2nd grade class, but not planted, I am going to add some rocks with moss and java fern before I send it back this year to liven it up, but I don't have any light on it to support anything else and I need to keep it very low maint.

My youngest, her pre-school they have a 29 gallon, fake plants, but still good for the kids.

My girls are hooked, I can only hope to touch a few other kids who otherwise would never get the chance to experience this hobby at any level.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like the layout.

But I like the idea of educating the children even better! Great stuff.

I will hopefully be setting up a tank for my daughter's biology dept. This thread has given me the kick up the butt I need to get the ball rolling.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

gf225, I hope you get off your duff and get that done. 

I also hope and look forward to any pictures you will take of the work while you set it up and as it matures.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

The Montana rocks, and the aqua soil are what bring the tank together    I hope to collect more of those rocks when I go back to Montana for Christmas, then I will start getting a head count on who may want some....


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, these rocks are from Jordan, from Montana and I was lucky enough to get my hands on some.
I have enough to do my next 75 gallon project, but will need more when I re-do my 30 gallon cube.

These rocks are the same as the ones in Jordan's TOTM scape and they are the best rocks from the States that I have ever seen. I think they can go up against all the ADA rocks others with out a problem.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, changed the light, no more "SPACESHIP" blue.
it looks much more natural now, not like it needed a lava lamp next to it.


















The water was too low to get a good straight shot from the front without it looking weird.
I am off to do a water change and will get a good shot from dead center and post later.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks great!! mind me asking? what kind of rock are u using


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

from up in Montana around Glacier Park I think. Look at the TOTM, they are the very same rocks, but I busted a couple up on the driveway so they would fit in the tank.
read the bottom of page 1 of this thread there is a bit more on the rocks.


----------



## mugirl08 (Dec 22, 2005)

It's been a little while and I was wondering if you had any updates. I really like the way you have it set up and I was hoping to see it filled in a little bit.
Rachel


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

There are some changes, subtle ones that were made, things are filling, but very slowly as to be expected with the low tech, but I do have cherry shrimp in there now as well. All in all, the tank is doing very well, stable params, not a hint of algae anywhere.

Pics to come in the PM


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

mugirl08 said:


> It's been a little while and I was wondering if you had any updates. I really like the way you have it set up and I was hoping to see it filled in a little bit.
> Rachel


BTW, mugirl08, I wanted to thank you for bringing this thread back from the dead which I thought it to be. It just did not seem to get many responses, but It feels good to have somebody wanting updates. And that goes for all of members the have taken the time to post in this thread, THANKS, it really means something when members take the time to input and appreciate and even critique one's work. Thanks to all.

here are some updates.
I removed the riccia from the front stone and put x-mas moss in it's place.
Riccia really did not fit this low light low tech tank full of easy low light plants and I knew it, but I had some from our club meeting the day before and I thought what the heck, see if it takes. Funny thing is there are two small stones, pebbles really, that have riccia tied on them also, but they sit right under direct light and they look fine, where this front stone with riccia was not right under the lihgt and must not have gotten enough direct rays.

There is a foam cover over the input of the filter and in the first pic you can see a cherry on it in the back right corner. 








She was actually laying eggs there and burrying them into the foam.
I added two cherries about a week ago and since they lived and did well, I added about 4 more.
And since there are eggs, soon will be a colony.
I will add some Tigers into this tank before it goes to the class room, which is about 10 degress on average per day away probably in early October.

















I also removed the pellia, it was not doing so well and I put on the fissidens which seems to be doing great.









This X-mas moss it really nice there and it is perking up a bit.









The flame moss is starting to ignite as well. And there is one of those cherries.









here are some close ups of the cherries. I have a kodak and not the best for close ups, but I actually got a good one in this shot, but then again, it is not that close up afterall.









And the parting shot, nite nite!!









Any other comments, critiques and suggestions are still welcomed.
Thanks to all


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, some parting shots.
I have to give it up to the school :'(

Bummer for me, but GREAT for the kids, don't you think.

I am sure to go take more pics later on, probably every time when I check in on it at the school for trims and what not.

I don't want to let it go, but luckily I got another from a local AAPE member.
The trick is to not copy this one, it will be hard to do, knowing how much I liked this one, but I have some ideas I want to try, so it will be just as fun and hopefully, different enough.


































you gotta love the Flame moss.
Not that thick yet, but you get the idea


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that's filling in nicely, nice job bud!

What I like about nanos is you can mess around with multiple tanks and not spend hours on the maintainence


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

It looks really nice, those kids are lucky.
Lets hope they don't start trying to feed them crayons


----------



## santo71 (Oct 18, 2006)

that pico looks great! mine is skulking in the corner ashamed to not look as good as yours. i'll have to calm it down and explain to it that i'm not very talented and its lucky i scrape the algae off it occassionally..


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I have to get one of these picos one day they look so fun.

Your tank looks great!
Oh btw cherries dont lay eggs they are born live.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all, 
Santo LOL you are funny

Mott, you are not kidding. I am in love with these tanks, and I am finding all sorts of places around my house that are in NEED of one.

This one is gone on Monday (off to school) and I already have a back up ready to scape, but I sort of had a change of heart this week and think I am going to set the next one up as a pico reef to baby step into the reef side of things.

Not to worry, The good doctors (Foster and Smith) have them for $37, so I have another on order already, that will be planted.

Like I said, I really like them and there is room for one more on my counter, so I am sure to be asking for another for x-mas.

they really are soooooo much nicer then my 2.5 and 5 gallon's, so I am going to swap them all eventually.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

The hardscape on that tank is great. I love how the rocks meander in and out of the sand "river" and the few scattered smaller pebbles in the middle of it. It makes for great perspective, because you can see many "layers" of rocks when you look at it straight on. The moss covered rocks mixed with the bare rocks really create a natural effect. I also like your choice of plants and mosses, they will be easy to maintain, and fill in nicely over a long period of time. Hopefully the shrimp population will grow also, and give the tank some activity/movement. It is too bad that you have to give up a tank that came together so nicely. Once in a while I put together a hardscape/scene in a tank that just works out so nicely, and comes out better than I had hoped. Everything just seems to fall in place. That is what it looked like when I saw the succession of pictures you posted of the creation process and the end product. Really nice. It really does help to have plenty of materials to choose from, and not have it limit your creativity. I hope the next one turns out as well for you as this one did. Good luck!

-Mike B-


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Mike, you are 100% right about this tank, it went together with out much thought at all, it was just such a natural progression it was almost like doing it asleep.

I am not really GIVING it up since it will be available to me to photo and maintain and it will certainly do a good job of attracting more people to OUR GREAT hobby in a school.

I don't think the kindergarten teacher who OK'd the tank in the classroom really knows what she is getting. I bet she thinks it is a "multi colored gravel goldfish or guppy tank" or maybe a glorified beta tank.

I am sure when it gets in place that other teachers and students will be invited over to SEE the creation. 

And there is another PLUS for JBJ and the PICOTOPE is that it is inexpensive enough that when I see some interest in a tank at home for students that I am sure I would find people willing to pay $40 for the set up and it won't cost anything really for me to take some moss and java fern and other low light plants from existing tanks at home and throw it together to get them going.

and we all know what heppens then MTS


----------

